
Add a “contrib” directory to your projects - stargrave
https://drewdevault.com/2020/06/06/Add-a-contrib-directory.html
======
ericjang
_The contrib directory is used as an unorganized (or, at best, lightly
organized) bin of various useful things contributed by the community around
the software, but which is not necessarily a good candidate for being a proper
part of the software_

I think this only works with the caveat that the core code is so well-designed
that the user is capable of mixing contrib APIs with core APIs without
requiring action on part of core developers.

For instance, TensorFlow v1 had a contrib directory that encouraged a lot of
internal contributions and features to be added. This was initially quite nice
due to the "batteries included" argument. However, the success of TF quickly
resulted in a lot of bloat being added. There were competing ways to do the
same thing within the default TF installation, and the worst part was that
users expected contrib features to be interoperable with all other contrib
features and core TF.

------
jononor
Would recommend using a dedicated repository. Can then give eager people
commit access easily, and let them (help) manage contributions of more drive-
by nature.

For this to work, contrib must be possible out-of-build/tree, which is a good
thing, because it means there can be other "contrib" repositories as well -
not just the single special directory in the mainline repo.

------
asdfasgasdgasdg
At the company where I work, if a team runs a widely depended on project,
there's a better than even chance they'll host a contrib directory for exactly
this purpose. A solid idea.

